# S. sanchezi



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Newer pics of a fish bought as S. Hollandi. I think it's a Sanchezi. Hope this pics are good enough.
Ta.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Another


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Last one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like one indeed - quite prominent belly scutes.
Nice fish!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like one indeed - quite prominent belly scutes.
> Nice fish!
> [snapback]1038478[/snapback]​


yes most defenitely :nod:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sure looks like one. On mine though its not as round on the bottom. Maybe yours is carrying eggs


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That would be a Sanchezi


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i would also say sanchezi...

but mine is smaller and has lost all of its spots.. weird?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I would say sanchezi too


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sanchezi


----------

